# Digital Cameras



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

I want to get a new digital camera since I HATE mine. I have a Fuji FinePix S1500 and I can't seem to get a decent shot with it. 90% of the pics come out blurred and I've tried everything to fix it. The colors always come out different than they actually are and dull. If anyone is a camera genius and can figure this out for me, then feel free to help me out. Either way, I've been browsing cams online but they all seem the same to me. I know absolutely nothing about them. So can you guys post the type of camera you use and a few pics you've taken with it. Maybe this will help me out. :roll:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't go wrong w/ canon, nikon or olympus... my fiance has the canon sd1100 P&S.. I have an olympus e330 dslr


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

How much are u looking to spend is the main question.?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> I want to get a new digital camera since I HATE mine. I have a Fuji FinePix S1500 and I can't seem to get a decent shot with it. 90% of the pics come out blurred and I've tried everything to fix it. The colors always come out different than they actually are and dull. If anyone is a camera genius and can figure this out for me, then feel free to help me out. Either way, I've been browsing cams online but they all seem the same to me. I know absolutely nothing about them. So can you guys post the type of camera you use and a few pics you've taken with it. Maybe this will help me out. :roll:


Ha-ha - I have that same camera, yes it does suck the ultimate ----!

Personally, I like anything from Canon - just make sure to check what kind of megapixel it has & other options. Overstock is great imo.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

cEElint said:


> How much are u looking to spend is the main question.?


Ding, ding, ding!!! Exactly, because if money isn't an option, a decent SLR is the way to go.

Wife has a Nikon D60 SLR. Love that thing!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Ha-ha - I have that same camera, yes it does suck the ultimate ----!
> 
> Personally, I like anything from Canon - just make sure to check what kind of megapixel it has & other options. Overstock is great imo.


actually megapixels have little to do w/ picture quality, its the lens that determines that.. basically, the higher the megapixels.. the bigger the picture can be printed out.. so a 35mp dslr is capable of printing out a poster size picture

and as i said before.. cant go wrong w/ Canon, Nikon or Olympus.. they all make quality lens.. my fiance's sd1100 was $150 shipped from B&H Photo


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Nikon "coolpix" digi cams...there are a few models for your
price range. great little cameras for daily photos and vid.
sorry, i have no more picture space to post any pics...google it.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

canon g11 nuff said.
http://www.dpreview.com/news/0908/09081908canong11.asp


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks a lot guys. i didn't have a set price range, i just wanted to find something that was decently priced (a few hundred) and could do what i wanted. sharp pics with vivid colors...none of this blurry dullness my current camera has. as it is, i can't even take 'action' shots with mine because the pic will NEVER come out. everyone/everything has to be perfectly still for me to get a nice shot but then the colors look off. i can photoshop the heck out of em but i don't want to. let's just put it this way - my iphone takes better pictures than my dig cam.

@ceelint...you posted pics recently and i like how they came out. that's what i wanted!

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/31491-diesels-growth-thread.html

i'm a college student paying always-increasing tuition fees so i was just hoping for something that takes good pics for a reasonable price...nothing too fancy.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

cEElint said:


> actually megapixels have little to do w/ picture quality, its the lens that determines that.. basically, the higher the megapixels.. the bigger the picture can be printed out.. so a 35mp dslr is capable of printing out a poster size picture
> 
> and as i said before.. cant go wrong w/ Canon, Nikon or Olympus.. they all make quality lens.. my fiance's sd1100 was $150 shipped from B&H Photo


True, a good lens is crucial for clarity & optical zoom as well - depending on what & where you're shooting. But don't the mega-pixels coincide with the resolution of photo quality along with a decent lens or am I mistaken?  Kinda the same as how resolution on a computer screen works?

It seems you could print whatever size photo you like but with low mega-pixels wouldn't it look fuzzy? Whereas the higher the mega-pixels, the better quality the photo will come out depending on size?

This is where I get confused on film vs. electronic, LoL


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

@mcml. Those were taken w/ my dslr.. .not cheap.

@lex. Yea.. mega pixels deal w/ the resolution.. but im guessing these pictures arent gonna be printed out any bigger than a 8x10


The picture quality from a 3-4mp canon will b better than a 13mp offbrand


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I have the a fuji finepix camera too, I actually love it!! I've gotten some good pictures and some not so good..but I haven't had it a real long time, its a work in progress... I'm not sure what module I have... does yours have the automatic setting adjust?? where it automatically detects the light, and all that and puts it on that setting?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

129 shipped.. 
Canon PowerShot SD1300 IS Digital ELPH Camera (Silver) 4214B001


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> I have the a fuji finepix camera too, I actually love it!! I've gotten some good pictures and some not so good..but I haven't had it a real long time, its a work in progress... I'm not sure what module I have... does yours have the automatic setting adjust?? where it automatically detects the light, and all that and puts it on that setting?


yeah it does but this camera seems to be only good for taking outdoor shots when it is bright out. when we are indoors or at night the photos come out blurred, fuzzy and have a yellow-y tint to them.

this is what i get indoors without flash:

























indoors with flash:

















outdoors:

















i don't know if it's something i'm doing wrong or what. i just set it to auto usually, but i even tried tweakin different settings.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

AWSOME iv been wondering what camera to get and now I came across this thred and now have a little bit of an idea! THANKS


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

It is a little tricky... I actually like the indoor shots... I am now able to take picture inside during the shows and get decent shots, which I wasn't able to do before.. Now on indoor shots that are across the room I have to make sure its sitting really still or it gets blurry. Its alot better than my kodak I had before which wouldn't take any pictures across the room that weren't almost black..

I'm still getting use to it, but I am liking it... My night shots I've really liked!!
outside shot without the flash:








inside shot of Edward across the show area:








up close inside with the flash:








another inside with flash:








action shot


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

They are a little blurry on the action shots, and I think I could do much better if I actually read the instruction and figure out how to set it for the action shots instead of letting it do the auto thing..


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

action shot..


----------

